# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  издание новых книг

## vasilii

Скажите пожалуйта, издавая книги, помимо книг Шрилы Прабхупады, какими критериями руководствуется издательство в выборе?

----------


## vasilii

Не могли бы вы все же ответить на мой вопрос? И поделиться, над какими книгами в данный момент работают и какие - дальше по плану? Если конечно, не секрет. Спасибо

----------


## vijitatma das

Харе Кришна, Василий! Простите за задержку с ответом.
Я не совсем понял, к чему относится Ваш первый вопрос: к международному ББТ или к российскому отделению. Если к российскому, то все просто: мы издаем (за очень редкими исключениями) те же книги, что и наши западные коллеги. Если же речь о международном ББТ, то у них свои критерии, главный из которых - насколько книга будет полезна движению Шрилы Прабхупады и насколько качественно, на высоком уровне она выполнена. В первую очередь, мы, конечно, издаем наследие Шрилы Прабхупады. Затем - шастры, переведенные выдающимися санскритологами - учениками Шрилы Прабхупады, такими, как Хридаянанда Госвами или Гопипаранадхана Прабху. Затем - другие выдающиеся труды преданных ИСККОН, такие как "Прабхупада-лиламрита" Сатсварупы Махараджа или кулинарная книга Ямуны-деви.

Что же касается работы, которая ведется сейчас (я могу ответить только про русское отделение ББТ), то у нас на очереди - последние тома "Шримад-Бхагаватам", оставшиеся тома "Прабхупада-лиламриты", несколько книг Шрилы Прабхупады ("Мукунда-мала-стотра", "Меч знания"). Также планируются к изданию тематические выпуски "Прабхупада-шикшамриты" (выдержки из писем Шрилы Прабхупады), и ближайшей в этой серии станет книга, посвященная святому имени. Кроме того, ждут своей очереди шастры - "Таттва-сандарбха", "Брихад-бхагаватамрита" и "Кришна-лила-става".

----------


## vasilii

Большое спасибо за ответ!

----------


## vasilii

Уважаемый Виджитатма Прабху!
Харе Кришна!

Позвольте задать еще несколько вопросов в продолжение темы.

Помимо издания основополагающей вайшнавской литературы есть ли в планах (англ и рус отделения) издать качественные сборники вайшнавских бхаджанов? Сейчас много книг находится в открытом доступе, особенно на английском, - учителей нашей парампары, но вот насколько они авторитетны, трудно сказать. У ББТ нет этого в планах?

И еще позвольте спросить - вы случайно не знаете - занимается ли кто-нибудь в ИСККОН этим вопросом - составлением наследия гаудия вайшнавизма - всей дошедшей до нас авторитетной вайшнавской литературы? И ставит ли ББТ себе целью со временем представить все эти литературные труды читателю?

И последний вопрос, если позволите. Труды наших ачарьев издают и в других издательствах. Насколько перевод этих книг качественен (с бенгали и санскрита и даже с англ)? Сейчас столько издают разные авторы, переводчики, что не понятно, как простому обывателю быть уверенным, что в руках он держит неискаженный текст? У нас кто-нибудь контролирует это, или каждый может издать любую книгу (я не имею ввиду собственного сочинения, а именно перевод другого автора, особенно из парампары)? 

Простите пожалуйста, что заваливаю Вас вопросами, возможно и неуместными, но очень хотелось бы пролить свет на эти темы. Хочется понять, какова ситуация с авторитетностью в сфере литературы. Может, Вы подскажкте, кто еще мог бы ответить на эти вопросы. В любом случае, спасибо!

----------


## vijitatma das

Харе Кришна, Василий!



> Помимо издания основополагающей вайшнавской литературы есть ли в планах (англ и рус отделения) издать качественные сборники вайшнавских бхаджанов? Сейчас много книг находится в открытом доступе, особенно на английском, - учителей нашей парампары, но вот насколько они авторитетны, трудно сказать. У ББТ нет этого в планах?


Если и есть в планах, то, по крайней мере, мне об этом неизвестно. Пока единственная книга такого рода, которую мы издаем, - это "Песни ачарьев-вайшнавов", сборник, одобренный Шрилой Прабхупадой и содержащий его переводы бхаджанов и важнейших мантр и комментарии к ним.




> И еще позвольте спросить - вы случайно не знаете - занимается ли кто-нибудь в ИСККОН этим вопросом - составлением наследия гаудия вайшнавизма - всей дошедшей до нас авторитетной вайшнавской литературы? И ставит ли ББТ себе целью со временем представить все эти литературные труды читателю?


Такова одна из задач, поставленных Шрилой Прабхупадой перед нашим издательством. Однако, учитывая, что литературное наследие вайшнавов огромно по объему, задача эта весьма непростая и осуществление ее займет не одно десятилетие. После ухода Шрилы Прабхупады ББТ были изданы такие труды как "Кришна-лила-става", "Брихад-бхагаватамрита" и "Таттва-сандарбха" (и, кажется, "Бхакти-сандарбха" готовится к изданию, если еще не издана). Разумеется, в первую очередь издаются книги, имеющие для Гаудия-вайшнавов первостепенное значение.




> И последний вопрос, если позволите. Труды наших ачарьев издают и в других издательствах. Насколько перевод этих книг качественен (с бенгали и санскрита и даже с англ)? Сейчас столько издают разные авторы, переводчики, что не понятно, как простому обывателю быть уверенным, что в руках он держит неискаженный текст? У нас кто-нибудь контролирует это, или каждый может издать любую книгу (я не имею ввиду собственного сочинения, а именно перевод другого автора, особенно из парампары)?


Насколько понимаю, никакого контроля качества нет, и единственный критерий тут - доверие к личности переводчика, к его знанию санскрита и философии. Я редко читаю новые переводы ачарьев на русский язык именно потому, что не всегда уверен в их качестве. Английские переводы иногда читаю, как вспомогательные. Но все-таки философию предпочитаю изучать по книгам Шрилы Прабхупады (либо по книгам, изданным ББТ).

----------

